# Small projects from a Black Cherry burl.



## HoosierBoy87 (Jun 12, 2017)

All of these items were made from a medium sized black cherry burl I cut off and saved from firewood a couple years ago. It was a very good find, and had beautiful grain and feature. A little polished piece of scrap I had off of it really shows the grain in better detail for pictures. 

I made a small personal jewelry box, turned a couple pens, made some women's rings and a bracelet.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice looking grain and projects


----------

